# Burnt smell from H4 halogens



## imj (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi...I just joined this forum today/night . I am having some problems with powering 12v automotive H4 halogens from the mains current....what I do is I use an electronic transformer(11.5v output) for halogen bulbs, those can go up to 60 or 105w but for some reason seems to be overpowering the filaments(I think). After a minute on low beam, the bulb emits a burnt smell...seems to be coming from the black coated tip and I just burnt the silver tip on a 90w/100w HID halogen. Is it normal for this to happen?

IMJ


----------



## tebore (Nov 7, 2006)

Well with new bulbs the moment they fire up they create some smell from burning off some production coating and dust. 

Does it go away?


----------



## imj (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi....the 55/60 one has some hours on it and when the wires to it from the transformer is short there will be the smell. The white one 90/100, the smell has gone but after a while I see a burnt area at the silver tip. Btw for the 90/100 I used an Osram halotronic rated at 105w max. Could it be the operating position of the bulb, I operate them horizontal with the low beam reflector facing up.

IMJ


----------



## tebore (Nov 7, 2006)

With Halogens the mounting position shouldn't matter like in the case of HIDs.

I've noticed on some Silver tipped bulbs they get a little "toasted".

I'd check all your wiring again looking for shorts.


----------



## imj (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks .


----------



## AutoRoller (Nov 11, 2006)

Is there any noticeable degradation in brightness after recharging and using it a few times.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Nov 11, 2006)

You can buy high temperature exhaust manifold paint from stores, but first use and high temperature is part of the curing process. It could be that the black/silver coating on the bulb is similar and uses the bulb's heat for curing.


----------

